# Live/Natural Edge



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

How much work is it to maintain a live or natural edge for landscaping beds? I'm talking about the edge that is 3-4 inches deep and then tapers out into the mulch bed. Do you have to redefine it every so often? I currently have cheap landscape bricks and hate trimming against it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

When maintained, I think this is the best looking edge around a garden. I usually re-define mine in the Spring. Other than that, I trim each time I mow.

In short, it isn't a terrible amount of work to maintain.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I agree with you that it's the best looking edge. Glad to hear its only about once a year...I might have to try it out. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

I also agree natural/live edge is the best look IMO. The only issue is the amount of linear feet of bed edging you have. If you have a couple small beds or smaller bedding around the house, then it's easier to maintain and trim after every mow. If you have a large property with thousand+ square feet of edging, then it becomes a tougher task to maintain. I have a large property and ALOT of bedding edges as I enjoy having perennials beds, trees, hydrangeas, confers beds, etc and mulch them all. It would be a herculean task to maintain these after every mow--again for me personally. I probably do them 3-4 times all summer, so they do get a little unkempt at times. Like Harts mentioned, I will redefine in Spring also.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I run a bladed edger along it every 2-4weeks when I edge the sidewalks. I re-define it every couple months with a powered bed redefiner.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

It's really easy. I just flip the string trimmer upside down and trim the edge vertically and it looks great. Just do the normal trimming with the trimmer in its normal position on the first pass, then just go over it again with the trimmer flipped.


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Not bad at all. Check out Paul camara on Instagram if you have a chance. Redefine in spring and maybe once in early fall. Clean it up with a string trimmer. If under pgr regulation once every two weeks works well for me. A half moon edger is the best way to achieve the edge to begin the season


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm in this camp also, I think there's nothing quite like the crisp edges after redefining or trimming. Redefining the edges is one of my earliest spring tasks and its the only time I do it. I try to trim once a week with the weedwhacker- one pass horizontal, one pass vertical, same as potatochip mentioned. Looks great. If you have alot of linear footage, a high quality trimmer is a must and made a huge huge difference for me after I upgraded.

I do have to say that I've not quite been able to keep grass clippings out of the mulch when trimming- doesn't seem to matter which direction I walk or which way I orient the trimmer. The vertical trim moreso than the horizontal trim leaves clippings because the grass blades are hanging over the edge before being trimmed. If anyone has any tips would be great.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

One benefit of the living edge if you have a reel mower is that you can just overlap the edge by an inch and get a perfect cut. There is no need to use a string trimmer. I use a bladed edger every 2 weeks or so to clean up the edge.


----------

